# Washington State Master Electrician/ Administrator Exam



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

did you buy the whole course from Mike Holt and study the entire NeC on his dvd's, or just buy one book ? I highly recommend the whole course.


----------



## Brightstar (Apr 24, 2013)

I did study the latest full course for this. I have no problem with the steps, but the exam has some ambiguous variables and nothing I do seems to work. For instance, several questions say "do not include any house or laundry loads", so I omit the dryer, or the laundry circuit load,, or both. Not even close, no matter which I do. Same with the commercial loads. I also don't seem to know when to apply the many different demand factors.

I have had pretty much the same questions each time as well (x5). Feeling dumb, although I have never had a single correction or rejection of my calculations used in real-life situations.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

When I took my examination to be certified as an electrical plans examiner here in Ohio I had to constantly remind myself to only answer the question as asked... although I knew there were other variables to arrive at the actual correct answer.

Could it be that you over-thinking? Sometimes the answer exams want aren't "correct" in the real world.

Pete


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

1) post some examples you don't understand the answers to
2) I can't imagine even if you missed all the duplex questions that you would fail the exam, unless your test is vastly differerent from the one I took in MD, so I am guessing that you are just marginal on some of the other stuff ? maybe you need to study for a few more months (just throwing out suggestions here.)


----------



## Brightstar (Apr 24, 2013)

Major Load Calcs is only 10 questions, so missing (4) will fail you. Reading the NEC and prep books again and again has not raised my score 1% in (5) exams. When I passed this in 2005, the proctor said I was 1st of the last 96 to pass.

Examples are like .6 kw disp, 1.2 kw dish, 4.5 kw water heater, 21 amp/240 AC, (2) 8kw ovens in each side of a duplex

or, same-ish loads in a (10) or (30) unit multi-fam.+ "do not include laundry or house loads"


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I just passed my Oregon Supervisors test a couple weeks ago and was thinking about gearing up to take the Washington test. Now you have me worried....

I have been told Oregon's is one of the toughest, but maybe those people haven't taken the Washington test...:laughing:

I took a class by John Powell for Oregon's Supervisor exam.


----------



## asphalt (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know which side of the mountains you are on, but try to look up a gentleman named Don Patten (Not sure if the spelling is correct) he teaches prep classes and continuing education. I took one of his classes several years ago and passed the General Admin test. Code sections the first time and major calculations on the third. I'm nothing more than a lowly 02 resi guy too.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

n


asphalt said:


> I don't know which side of the mountains you are on, but try to look up a gentleman named Don Patten (Not sure if the spelling is correct) he teaches prep classes and continuing education. I took one of his classes several years ago and passed the General Admin test. Code sections the first time and major calculations on the third. I'm nothing more than a lowly 02 resi guy too.


I took a class from don patten, good teacher he knew his stuff


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Cow said:


> I just passed my Oregon Supervisors test a couple weeks ago and was thinking about gearing up to take the Washington test. Now you have me worried....
> 
> I have been told Oregon's is one of the toughest, but maybe those people haven't taken the Washington test...:laughing:
> 
> I took a class by John Powell for Oregon's Supervisor exam.


I have a Washington Administrator License as well as a Washington Journeyman license.

Don't have the hours yet for the Oregon Supervisor but I've got a running tally... should be a bit more than a year and I'll be able to do that :thumbup: Gonna take the John Powell course too.

Anyway the Washington one was tough, I studied a Mike Holt calculations book as well as one of the NJATC calculations books. I passed that section with a 70 first time but it wasn't easy.

Honestly my toughest section of both the Journeyman and Administrator tests was the WAC/RCW crap. Holy smokes, Washington has some screwball organization methods for their administrative rules :blink::laughing: I actually failed that section when I did the Admin test. I was so worried about the calculations that I glossed over the WAC/RCW in my studies. Had to take that section again.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

Take a prep class. John Powell has a good one.


----------



## mike123 (Feb 12, 2015)

*WA Admin Exam*

I just took this test. Passed the NEC and WAC portions but failed on the calculations. One question I have is that several of the load calculations said to ignore "House Loads and Laundry Loads". What do they mean by House Loads?


----------



## Jedi (Feb 18, 2015)

Ditto. Just took the WAC Admin exam. Passed the WAC and NEC sections first time. Took John Gary's review classes. Helped to organize the books with Tabs. Study where to find things more than trying to memorize everything although memory helps speed up things. I was able to look up a lot of the information and had enough time to do that in order to pass those first two sections of this 7 hour marathon. BTW ask the test proctor for additional paper for the calcs. and dont wait till into the exam to get them...my test Proctor disappeared about the time I needed the extra paper space. Eat/drink well before the exam as there is no breaks. Sometimes the Proctor will try to deny you certain reference books to bring (Holtz's exam prep) but many of these have been approved by L&I for use in the exam. 
Regarding the NEC calc test...I agree with previous comments: it is tricky. Tried 4 times to pass and still no go...getting the hang of it but not sure where exactly am making the errors. And since PSI wont let you get any feedback as to where your questions are wrong nor will they tell you who wrote the exam so you can try to learn from your mistakes the whole thing seems a "little rigged".

Don't let question looks fool you....the test seems easy and I fininshed with almost 40 extra minutes. 

The last test had a duplex standard with (2) equal ranges. Duplex optional had one range..other questions; multifamily standard, multifamily optional. There was a question of how many 15A circuits for a certain square foot residence....remember to round up. There was one calc asking the total load for (2) 4.5kW ranges. There was two questions about general lighting for 10,000 sf office building and 7,000 sf office. There was a inverse time breaker motor calc... (1) 7-1/2hp, (2) 10hp, (1) 40hp all 3ph, 240V with largest motor with 5 min intermittent duty cycle. The rounding up to nearest available breaker for the largest motor then the rounding down to the next lowest breaker for the total of the three loads is what 430.62A Exc1 is all about. Then there is the big two tenant industrial commercial question.......know general lighting loads x 1.25%, storefront lighting x1.25%, motors for each tenant, heat and AC for each tenant...remember to choose largest, receptical count is given for each tenant...remember to use 100% and 50% demand factors. there is one transformer non-motor arc welder for one tenant, and remember to include 25% of the largest motor...Not sure if suppose to use the largest listed motor or the motors of the AC units and whether or not to include 25% of largest motor for each tenant or just one. There may be a question about loads from a number of cooktop and ranges so know know Table 220.55....especially Notes 1-4. 

In summary, I am interested in talking with (or hiring) someone who has passed this exam in the last 6 months to clear up some questions. Maybe we could setup a GoToMeeting online for anyone else interested so we can all hash this out and end this testing misery.


----------



## mike123 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jedi - I just re-took my Washington Admin Calculation Portion yesterday and passed it with 100% (50% first time). I would recommend you buy the "2011 Calculations Exam Questions and Answers" book by Tom Henry. I got mine direct from the Brown Technical Book Shop. The questions and explanations in this book are very similar to the test calculations.


----------



## Jedi (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Mike. I just got Tom Henry's 2008 Calculations Exam Questions and Answers book. Already found one question improvement....that one must compare cooking load calcs from columns A&B with column C and take the lowest for example.
Do you mind if I contacted you on the phone if I have any subtle questions? My number is 4256525601. Thx again.


----------



## mike123 (Feb 12, 2015)

no problem. Ill send you a text so you can get a hold of me. 

There was definitely a problem with two 8Kw ranges, where you had to use Column B instead of Column C on the test I took.

Also, don't forget NEC 220.85, if they ask you to calculate the load for a two family duplex using the optional method, you have to calculate it as if there were three units, not two when you use the optional method.


----------



## dham206 (Mar 6, 2016)

Brightstar- did you ever pass? I just took the WA master/admin test myself. I passed the Nec and Wac the first time. I have now taken the load calcs twice and failed both times with a 60%. I am having similar problems that you were or are having. No matter what I do my answers don't match up on single/multi family standard or optional. I have taken prep classes and studied hard and I am still having problems. On the exam the single/multi family there are some questions that say "no house loads or laundry loads". Does this mean do not add the 3000va for small appliances and the 1500va for laundry? Also do I not add the dryer? None of the calcs even mention that there is a dryer. All of my prep classes and work problems at least mention that there is a dryer and to figure at least 5000va for min dryer as required in article 220. 
Also I had a church question, A church is 4000 sq ft, how many 120v 20 amp circuits are required. The way I figured this is 120v*20amp = 2400va. Since church's are 1va per sq foot per 220.12 I can take 4000/2400 which is 1.67 or 2 circuits when rounded up. However 2 circuits was not a option. Am I suppose to take 125% times the 4000 first? 
I also had a motor question there were 3 motors, one had a 5 min duty cycle and they want to know what inverse time breaker was required. 
Plz help i am getting frustrated


----------



## mike123 (Feb 12, 2015)

Dham-
So on the church, I believe you have to allow for the continuous load of the lighting. So each 20A circuit is really only able to account for 16A. So you need 2.08 circuits, rounded up to 3.

When I took the test there was a tricky duplex question. You had to use the calculation described in NEC 220.85 and the calculation was lower for 3 houses using Optional method than 2 houses using normal method.

I would strongly recommend you buy the Tom Hardy book I mentioned below. It goes through a bunch of dwelling examples that are very similar to what was on the test.

"No House Loads" just means in a multi family unit, you don't have to add for like an overall hallway, common room, shared use gym, etc. 

If they don;t tell you the unit has an electric dryer, don't add anything for a dryer.

hope this helps

"No Laundry Loads" mean ignore the 1500VA laundry load you typically add.


----------



## dham206 (Mar 6, 2016)

Mike-

Thank you for answering my questions. That does help. I went ahead and ordered Tom Henry's book. Thanks for that reference. I realized on the church question I originally had the answer as 3 and I changed it last min second guessing myself. Had I not I would have passed with a 70%. Oh well no I know for sure. Will be retesting soon, 
Thanks again.


----------



## Brightstar (Apr 24, 2013)

Here we are: 2016 - I let my license lapse during an intensely busy period / industrial accident due to CEUs. Recovered in time to miss renewal by 7 days; required to re-test. Licenses all pulled and all projects ongoing dead in the water. Now I have failed the major load calcs twice. Again. Same issues as before. Some even seem the same questions as years ago. No matter how I calculate them, cannot get above 60%.


----------



## dham206 (Mar 6, 2016)

*Master/admin Wa exam*

Update on my retest. I took the re test for the load calcs yesterday and passed with a 90%. Mikes reference to Tom henrys book definitely helped. Plus the testing proctor allows you to bring in the book. There were some office calcs this time. Tom henrys load calc book def helped me get those right. The only question I did not get right was the really long commercial calc. I guessed on that one and got it wrong. Happy to say I am a new administrator of WA.


----------



## PoopinInTheBushes (Sep 28, 2018)

dham206-

Im glad you were able to pass your exam! I really need some help. I took the load calculations portion of the test once and only got one right. I've been spent $600 on a continuing education course to prepare for the exam but was sitting in the back of the room with a sign language interpreter signing in my face so I missed out on a lot. At this point Im having a hard time even knowing what to study. Im not too worried about the NEC and WAC, its the calcs that are intimidating. I purchased the Tom Henry book mentioned and other study materials. Can someond help?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk.
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.



PoopinInTheBushes said:


> dham206-
> 
> Im glad you were able to pass your exam! I really need some help. I took the load calculations portion of the test once and only got one right. I've been spent $600 on a continuing education course to prepare for the exam but was sitting in the back of the room with a sign language interpreter signing in my face so I missed out on a lot. At this point Im having a hard time even knowing what to study. Im not too worried about the NEC and WAC, its the calcs that are intimidating. I purchased the Tom Henry book mentioned and other study materials. Can someond help?


I cannot speak to your state test. But for me many years ago I worried about the calculations more than anything else.
Turns out my calculation score was better than the other scores. Maybe because I spent so much time studying the calcs.
I also used Tom Henry's material.
I went to a preparation class that used his material. I followed his instructions exactly and was able to pass on my first try.

Back when I took the test, He had a video series you could buy. They used it in the class. A couple guys did buy it. I did not.

12 weeks, 2 nights per week. Tuesday night TH video, and calcs. Thursday night practice exam timed.
Class ended on Thurs. Took the test on Sat.

Good luck and work on the stuff you are weak at. Learn how to pass the test. This was Toms advice.
Learn how to pass. You already are an electrician. Just learn how to pass.

I think 7-8 guys passed out of 10. The class started with more than 30 guys.
By the second class it was 25 and by the time it was over, we had about 10 left.
We ALL took the test the same day. Some guys only took the JW and some of us took the masters.
Listen to his theory about passing. He said he could get the average housewife to pass, if she applied herself. Never forget those words.


----------



## Moosegravy (Aug 18, 2021)

I just took the 01 admin in WA. These are the same questions currently asked in 2021 in August.
Thanks for the info fellas.
-Cody


----------



## Moosegravy (Aug 18, 2021)

Brightstar said:


> Major Load Calcs is only 10 questions, so missing (4) will fail you. Reading the NEC and prep books again and again has not raised my score 1% in (5) exams. When I passed this in 2005, the proctor said I was 1st of the last 96 to pass.
> 
> Examples are like .6 kw disp, 1.2 kw dish, 4.5 kw water heater, 21 amp/240 AC, (2) 8kw ovens in each side of a duplex
> 
> or, same-ish loads in a (10) or (30) unit multi-fam.+ "do not include laundry or house loads"


These same questions are being asked for 01 Admin in WA in August 2021


----------



## DimlyLit (3 mo ago)

Moosegravy said:


> These same questions are being asked for 01 Admin in WA in August 2021


I just took the 02 Residential Ad license exam in WA. Passed the NEC with a 93, and the WAC/RCW with a 94. If you are having a hard time with the crazy disorganization of the WAC, get the Index by Lucy Wong -"Fast WAC & RCW Finder". It's a godsend!!!

I failed the calcs section with a 50%. Weird, what seemed like, trick questions for the load calcs for single family, duplex, triplex and multi- unit. My numbers weren't even close! It sounds similar to the situation expressed by others in this thread.

One especially head scratching was something like, "What is the minimal general lighting load for a single family residence?" No sq footage, nothing else. Four answers were in the hundreds to thousands of VA.


----------

